# Vco



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if the VCO program is still deep sixed?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no VCO Program and doubt there ever will be again.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

That sucks, dang liberals!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

where can I find information on becoming a conservation officer? I'm currently enrolled in a Mechanical Engeering degree program, but looking at the direction the ME field is going, I'm thinking I'd be happier as a CO.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

redneckdan said:


> where can I find information on becoming a conservation officer? I'm currently enrolled in a Mechanical Engeering degree program, but looking at the direction the ME field is going, I'm thinking I'd be happier as a CO.


I think alot of people want to become a CO because of the high pay, short hours and easy working conditions. Not to mention how all the people that you run across are always so happy to see you.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> I think alot of people want to become a CO because of the high pay, short hours and easy working conditions. Not to mention how all the people that you run across are always so happy to see you.


funny !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Banging the doors down with applicants !!!!

ferg....


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

What was the VCO program? Internship?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

WILDCATWICK said:


> What was the VCO program? Internship?


The state, in it's infinite wisdom, couldn't afford to maintain a Volunteer Conservation Officer program.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Ferg said:


> funny !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


"What do you mean I'm funny?"

"You mean-lemme understand this, cause I don't know maybe it's me, I'm a little goofed up maybe. But, I'm funny how? Funny like a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to flippin amuse you? What do you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny?" :lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> The state, in it's infinite wisdom, couldn't afford to maintain a Volunteer Conservation Officer program.



That's ridiculous. It's like the companies out there that get rid of some product or division even though it's making money because they want them off their books???


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't care you ya R - that's funny right thar - 


ferg....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> I think alot of people want to become a CO because of the high pay, short hours and easy working conditions. Not to mention how all the people that you run across are always so happy to see you.


No actually, I'd turn down a 6 figure engineering job for a CO job even if a CO only made minimium wage. I just want to work out doors, preferably in the UP.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Here you go *******... Also shoot Boehr a message...He is Lt. in the DNR and has been around since the start...... :lol: 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_15383-45375--,00.html


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Funny question this is...But I too am a EE major and have looked into becoming a CO. I feel right now that I would rather be in the woods or teaching people abouit wildlife then sitting in front of a computer trying to figure out the next function of a program that is stuck in a loop...If there is any information other then the DNR website I too would be interseted.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

redneckdan said:


> I'd turn down a 6 figure engineering job


Gotta ask where you plan on making that in Michigan or wherever...Dont you know that the average income for engineer is around $43,000...To make 6 figs you have to be doing work on the side...Designing somethign new or staying with a compnay for 30 years and that after 30 years you might make that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here you go! 

I'm another engineer who wanted to work outside but didn't want to be a LEO. I got into the building trades. Outside work all winter plus all the time off I can afford especially during hunting season.  The best career change ever.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Third year mechanical engineer for Exxon Mobil in the Alaskan Bush. You get paid very well but you work your a#$ off! 12-14 hours a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I looked at the building trades but I'm not particularly fond of the unions. Three generations of Hamiltons before me were carpenters, I've seen what 30 years of poundin nails and falling off ladders does to you. Plus the fact that most of the building going on is subs, my goal is to get farther way from the city, not closer. Its good that you found something you enjoy, thats what counts the most.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

redneckdan said:


> No actually, I'd turn down a 6 figure engineering job for a CO job even if a CO only made minimium wage. I just want to work out doors, preferably in the UP.


THEY STILL NEED PULPERS IN THEM THAR WOODS, YOU'LL HAVE ALL THE WOODS TO YOUSELF AS LONG AS YOU LIVE. AND ON THE SIDE GET DNR CERTIFIED TO BE A HUNTER SAFTEY INSTRUCTER AND HELP SOME KIDS OUT.GOOD LUCK


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The doing away with the VCO Program was not a decision that was made lightly but was a decision made by a committee comprising of Conservation Officers for many different reasons. There are some good reasons to have VCOs and there are some good reasons not to have the program. In the end, the program was done away with.

As far as information on becoming a CO, check here, although I don't suspect any more hiring will be do for some time with the budget as is.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_11866-45375--,00.html


----------

